# What event could I take part in?



## Banjo (23 Aug 2009)

As a beginner of about 6 months with a hybrid bike are there any events I could have a go at. Over 20 miles of slightly hilly ride I am lucky to average 13 mph. Furthest I have ridden is 60 miles but average dropped to 10 mph.

I used to run half marathons with no hope of winning but enjoyed the buzz ,is there any thing suitable I could sign up for?

Ideally near South Wales.


----------



## PaulB (23 Aug 2009)

How about this?

http://www.clivepowell-mtb.co.uk/transcambriandetail.php


----------



## Lovebadger (23 Aug 2009)

If you want a good challenge, nice roads and good company then check the UK Audax site:

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm

Do a search for South Wales and check the details of each event to see if it is appropriate. Unfortunately, at this time of year the short events tend to be quite hilly so you have to factor it in. An example event looks like this;
*100 05 Sep Johnstown, Carmarthen  The Landsker*
09:00 Sat BP 109km 1615m AAA1.5 £5.50 CL (P 1 mile) RTM 35 12.5-25kph 

So you can see that it is 100km with 1615 metres of climbing with an average speed between 12.5-25kph.

I can't recommend Audax rides enough - PM me if you need more details.

Cheers


----------



## vernon (23 Aug 2009)

PaulB said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://www.clivepowell-mtb.co.uk/transcambriandetail.php



This is hardly the ideal event for a relative newcomer. The original posters's average speed, further reduced by the hilliness of the course, would not allow him to qualify as a finisher.

Audaxes might well be the answer.

A look at www.audax.uk.net and then the calender menu item might turn something up.


----------



## PaulB (23 Aug 2009)

vernon said:


> This is hardly the ideal event for a relative newcomer. The original posters's average speed, further reduced by the hilliness of the course, would not allow him to qualify as a finisher.
> 
> Audaxes might well be the answer.
> 
> A look at www.audax.uk.net and then the calender menu item might turn something up.



While I agree Audaxes may indeed be the answer, the event I suggested is 87 miles long and the OP writes that he is already up to 60 miles. It's a challenge, yes, but one I'm sure he'll relish.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Aug 2009)

PaulB said:


> While I agree Audaxes may indeed be the answer, the event I suggested is 87 miles long and the OP writes that he is already up to 60 miles. It's a challenge, yes, but one I'm sure he'll relish.




It would be to tougher event to much climbing. Don t put him off before he starts.


----------



## 515mm (23 Aug 2009)

'Ullo again Banjo!

The British Heart Foundation Gower ride sounds about ideal for you at 35 miles. Sadly you've missed this year's event! 

The local CTC (Cyclist's Touring Club) do some sedate rides on a Sunday and they're a very friendly, jolly lot who always wave and say hello when we see them (and we're on our bikes). The swansea group seem to favour the Gower Penninsular and never, ever, leave anyone behind, I'm reliably informed. Defo worth a go........


----------



## Banjo (24 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, One question about Audaxes I vaguely remember that bikes have to have mudguards,is that right?Also do people do them on hybrid bikes ?

I cant do anything on a regular basis due to working on a rota not giving me many weekends free but would like to take part now and then .im off to do some googling on CTC now.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2009)

Banjo said:


> Thanks for all the replies, One question about Audaxes I vaguely remember that bikes have to have mudguards,is that right?Also do people do them on hybrid bikes ?


Very few organisers insist on mudguards now. 

People ride everything from rusty old touring bikes to super-expensive carbon fibre racing machines. There's absolutely no reason why you shouldn't ride a hybrid bike if you are happy with it.

all sorts of people take part. Some cautious riders use saddlebags the size of small family cars (presumably they are carrying full camping gear in case they get seriously lost trying to follow their route sheets? ); some get by with a spare tube and a banana in the back pocket.

All you are trying to do is to get round the route within the time limits. You'd have to be pretty quick to get anywhere near the minimum time, and pretty slow not to make it within the maximum time. Start with shorter flatter events and build up as quickly as you are comfortable with. A lot of the 100 km events have miminum speeds as low as 12 kph (7.5 mph); that should not be too difficult to achieve.


----------



## lukesdad (24 Aug 2009)

515mm said:


> 'Ullo again Banjo!
> 
> The British Heart Foundation Gower ride sounds about ideal for you at 35 miles. Sadly you've missed this year's event!
> 
> The local CTC (Cyclist's Touring Club) do some sedate rides on a Sunday and they're a very friendly, jolly lot who always wave and say hello when we see them (and we're on our bikes). The swansea group seem to favour the Gower Penninsular and never, ever, leave anyone behind, I'm reliably informed. Defo worth a go........



Quite alot of rides organized around Swansea area Im always seeing em stuck on the lamposts.


----------



## ASC1951 (25 Aug 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Some cautious riders use saddlebags the size of small family cars


Stout canvas, black, sideways and hung off a gnarled Brooks? They will be the CTC members. For the spare beards, sandals and woolly socks so that they can recognise each other at the end.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Aug 2009)

AUK

I do calendar events and permanents.
A permanent, such as the Midland Mesh or DIY ride is a ride you can do anytime - with the organiser's "yes".

On Calendar rides, I find myself on my own within the first few miles and rarely see another rider all day.
So to these ends, I ride more MidMesh and DIYs than calendar events.

Unfortunately, the MidMesh doesn't go into Wales ( Chepstow closest ) much.

A DIY ride is self made. The AUK man is Danial for Wales.
Brevet card signing and average speed calcs etc are as usual.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Aug 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Stout canvas, black, sideways and hung off a gnarled Brooks? They will be the CTC members. For the spare beards, sandals and woolly socks so that they can recognise each other at the end.



And the 'Emergency' string vest.


----------



## Banjo (25 Aug 2009)

Anyone any opinions on this ride http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=09-408 I know its got a lot of climbing but the slow speed is 10 kph I have done similar distance before quicker than that but not with so much climbing. 

I know this isnt ideal as a first attempt but its difficult to find one suitable on a day Im not working.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Aug 2009)

Bloody hell man! That's got *3* AAA points.

Read the post about the Otztaler sportive. That's got 5000m of climbing in 238km.

The Wesley May is less than half the distance but well over half the climbing.


----------



## bonj2 (25 Aug 2009)

PaulB said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://www.clivepowell-mtb.co.uk/transcambriandetail.php



+1, this is looking like it should be a great ride.





vernon said:


> This is hardly the ideal event for a relative newcomer. The original posters's average speed, further reduced by the hilliness of the course,*would not allow him to qualify as a finisher.*
> 
> Audaxes might well be the answer.
> 
> A look at www.audax.uk.net and then the calender menu item might turn something up.



this is bollocks, there is no 'minimum' speed on sportives, UNLIKE audaxes!
on the northern rock cyclone sportive there were all sorts of slow bimblers, kids, tandems, mums on shopping bikes, BSOs, i'm sure there were even a couple of grannies.

Sportives are easier in the sense that you don't have to find your own way.


----------



## bonj2 (25 Aug 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Bloody hell man! That's got *3* AAA points.
> 
> Read the post about the Otztaler sportive. That's got 5000m of climbing in 238km.
> 
> The Wesley May is less than half the distance but well over half the climbing.



par for the course though isn't it. "Not too hilly" and "in wales" is an oxymoron!


----------



## Banjo (25 Aug 2009)

I may have to have a rethink.I have plotted some of the rides I have done on bikehike to get a comparison. Most climbing I have done is about 800 meters on a similar length.This one is nearly 3000 ,bit much maybe for a beginner.

Just noticed this one on the calendar which may be a bit more realistic for me. http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=09-107


----------



## Lovebadger (25 Aug 2009)

That's a better event as long as you are happy with 1800m ascent which adds a fair bit of difficulty. Only you can tell if you think you are happy with this. It's not a race so take your time and enjoy...hopefully, the weather is fine!

In the new year you will find more 100km events without any AAA points (these give an indication of how much climbing is involved) and much less climbing.

Good luck!


----------



## jimboalee (26 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> par for the course though isn't it. "Not too hilly" and "in wales" is an oxymoron!



The A5 to Holyhead is "not too hilly".


----------



## Banjo (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.Unfortunately trying to find a 100km event that coincides with a day off and family commitments is proving impossible. So I have drawn up my own "Metric Century "route on Bikehike.

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=17456 

I plan to transfer this onto the OS map then do it either alone or with a cycling mate or 2. Hopefully in the new year I can fit in an organized 100 km and maybe eventually do a 200 km but I know I am not prepared for 200 yet.

If my 100k route with 1077 meters of climbing (according to bikehike)were an Audax type event what minimum speed do U think would be alloted to it? I was thinking of 12.5kph min and 25 kph max.I will come closer to the min than the max :-)


----------



## jimboalee (26 Aug 2009)

Banjo said:


> Thanks for all the replies.Unfortunately trying to find a 100km event that coincides with a day off and family commitments is proving impossible. So I have drawn up my own "Metric Century "route on Bikehike.
> 
> www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=17456
> 
> ...



Is 0.00 Audax Altitude Award points.

The speeds for a 100 km DoItYourself are Min - 10km, Max 30kmh because it is a Brevet Populaire and YOU are the organiser ( with Danial's "yes" to your plans ).

Best plan is to start off riding against the wind, but as you are in S Wales that's not realistic if the wind is in the south. From my recolection of the Valleys, Northbound from the coast is uphill, so you will have a freewheel all the way down again.

Hearty breakfast.


----------



## bonj2 (26 Aug 2009)

maybe 15kph.
if you're interested in audax then yacf seems to have a more 'busy' audax section than here does. http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=a5c448e899d922b8e381168757601eda&board=17.0
You can also do what's called 'perm' / 'DIY' audax which is where you choose your own route, do it whenever you want and get it validated as an audax. Although i'm not personally sure i see the point, tbh... again, ask on yacf for more information on this.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> maybe 15kph.
> if you're interested in audax then yacf seems to have a more 'busy' audax section than here does. http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=a5c448e899d922b8e381168757601eda&board=17.0
> You can also do what's called 'perm' / 'DIY' audax which is where you choose your own route, do it whenever you want and get it validated as an audax. Although i'm not personally sure i see *the point*, tbh... again, ask on yacf for more information on this.



Perms, DIYs and MidMesh Randos ( >200 ) count toward series awards.

Quote AUK's Handbook.

"Progressing past the SR, the new *Randonneur 5000* is awarded to a person riding randonneur events totalling 5,000km in one season."
and
"Similarly, the new *Randonneur 10000* is awarded to a person riding randonneur events totalling 10,000km in one season.

That's bloody difficult riding calendar events alone.

So in came the MidMesh and DIY rides along with the extensive list of Permanents.

MidMesh and DIY rides can start and finish at your local Tesco Metro.


----------

